

Development Workflow Questionnaire for Product Research - tombell
https://spreadsheets0.google.com/a/tombell.org.uk/viewform?hl=en_GB&hl=en_GB&formkey=dGpXVERITVBkTHQ5M1FGOUo1UzB5Umc6MQ#gid=0

======
tombell
The questionnaire is for a little bit of research for a project I want to work
on, and I'm looking for how people are currently doing certain things in their
development workflow which will help decide initial features for the project
I'm working on. I will also publish results sometime next week.

------
JonAtkinson
This seems quite MS-centric, but if you're the Tom Bell I think you are (UK,
North- West?), then I know you're an MS guy, so all is forgiven ;-)

One note; pip isn't really a deployment system for Python, it's more of a
package installation system. Fabric is probably a better option here.

~~~
CWuestefeld
On the contrary, since it didn't list MSDeploy for deployment, nor TFS for
VCS, it seems to be missing a couple of important Microsoft-centric answers.

